# American psycho



## silentruth (Nov 2, 2004)

twisted...yet sooo funny...what u guys think of the movie? did u read the book? compare them.


----------



## Haik (Nov 2, 2004)

didn't read the book, but the movie impressed me a lot, it's a good movie!


----------



## silentruth (Nov 9, 2004)

heh yea...im reading it...almost done...so detailed  o_O i'll go insane just reading it...XD i'll probably start killing people at random now T_T nailguns....


----------



## chrisp (Aug 22, 2008)

Christian Bale did a splendid job, but the ending bugs me. He did kill all those people right? Then what happened? Did he just continue living as before?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 22, 2008)

This movie is what made me like Bale before he was ever a superstar. Then I watched that one movie, Reign of Fire, and barely noticed he was in it!


----------



## Chee (Aug 22, 2008)

xD I just finished watching it.

It was an alright movie...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 22, 2008)

That's like saying sex is an alright passtime.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 22, 2008)

doesn't the second one have a girl as the main character..i haven't seen it


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 22, 2008)

One of my favourite movie of all time.


----------



## Chee (Aug 22, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That's like saying sex is an alright passtime.



Eh', sex is alright.


----------



## Legend (Aug 22, 2008)

gesy hyuga said:


> doesn't the second one have a girl as the main character..i haven't seen it



yeah mila kunis the girl from that 70's show and family guy she's pretty hot for a serial killer


----------



## chrisp (Aug 23, 2008)

Nobody wants to answer my question?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 23, 2008)

Zarigani said:


> Nobody wants to answer my question?



he got sloppy and this little girl killed him...thats where american psycho 2 begins


----------



## Chee (Aug 23, 2008)

My mom said that he just dreamed that he murdered people...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 23, 2008)

Chee said:


> My mom said that he just dreamed that he murdered people...



no he really did kill those people..someone covered it up for him.


----------



## Clue (Aug 23, 2008)

I love the movie.  My favorite parts include the glorious shower scene and when Bale is flexing and admiring himself in the mirror while screwing the hookers.  I haven't read the book yet, but my friend said it was insane.


----------



## NecroAngel (Aug 25, 2008)

Zarigani said:


> Christian Bale did a splendid job, but the ending bugs me. He did kill all those people right? Then what happened? Did he just continue living as before?



It's intentionally left vague. Though logically one could come to the conclusion that it was indeed all in his mind - how did he get away with running through an apartment block loudly and leaving blood everywhere? How did he defeat those police officers so easily and make their vehicles explode with like a few pistol shots?

It even alludes to it at the end - 'Feed me a stray cat.' And going back to Paul's apartment, where he was stockpiling bodies, only to find it not having them in at all.

Anyway. Excellent movie in my opinion. Re-watched it recently. Definitely a modern classic - so many memorable scenes that I can re-watch countless times and still love. Better than the book in my opinion - I'm glad they cut out the superfluous gore and brand names. 

The sequel was atrocious and should be ignored.


----------



## Chee (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh yea, I laughed at that "Feed me a stray cat" part.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 25, 2008)

Patrick Bateman: I want you to clean your vagina. 


I agree.


----------



## Sasuke (Aug 25, 2008)

Movie         is epic


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 25, 2008)

makes me want to clean Vaginas, shoot cops and eat stray cats


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 25, 2008)

^you forgot eating brains


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 25, 2008)

And killing kids. He did that also


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 25, 2008)

This movie is like top 10 for me, and moves up more every time I see it. So many quotables, so many hilarious moments. Overall greatness.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Aug 25, 2008)

good movie man


----------



## Supa Swag (Aug 25, 2008)

"Don't just look at it, eat it!"

Love this movie.



Zarigani said:


> Christian Bale did a splendid job, but the ending bugs me. He did kill all those people right? Then what happened? Did he just continue living as before?



It was all in his head. That's what all those drawings were for. I mean come on, running down your apartment hallway naked, screaming, covered in blood with a chainsaw in your hand and no one bothers to check what's up? And then the chainsaw making a perfect landing on the hookers head when she's like 5 stories away?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 25, 2008)

I say "don't just look at it, EAT IT!" all the time, and no one ever gets the reference. I actually like that nobody gets the reference, since I can say it to my parents. 

Also, him flexing in the mirror was pure badass.

I'm going to have to watch this movie again, such good times.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Aug 25, 2008)

Never seen it. I feel like I'm missing out right now.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 25, 2008)

Wath it. Love it. Masturbate.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 25, 2008)




----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 25, 2008)

Love this movie, definitely one of my all time favorites.

Saw this long before Christian Bale became a superstar and knew he was an amazing actor since then.


----------



## Chee (Aug 25, 2008)

Business cards are serious business.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 25, 2008)

Kitty Litter said:


> "Don't just look at it, eat it!"
> 
> Love this movie.
> 
> ...



you telling me he imagined this?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zwnsz0WqHp0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

i don't think anyone's imagination is that vivid


----------



## Denji (Aug 26, 2008)

Unfortunately I haven't read the book.



I have to return some video tapes.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 26, 2008)

Denji said:


> Unfortunately I haven't read the book.
> 
> 
> 
> *I have to return some video tapes*.



That's my line. 

That said..."I'm leaving. I've assessed the situation, and I'm going."


----------



## Adonis (Aug 26, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:
			
		

> I say "don't just look at it, EAT IT!" all the time, and no one ever gets the reference. I actually like that nobody gets the reference, since I can say it to my parents.



"You are a fucking ugly bitch, I want to stab you to death, and then play around with your blood."

People obviously don't get the reference because every time I tell a girl this they don't laugh


----------



## chrisp (Aug 26, 2008)

andysensei said:


> This movie is like top 10 for me, and moves up more every time I see it. So many quotables, so many hilarious moments. Overall greatness.



It's hip to be square!!

Oh my god, it even has a watermark..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 26, 2008)

I just, er, "rented" this movie from uTorrent last night. I'm gonna watch it soon! 

I remember that business card scene; one of my personal favorites. Man this movie is so awesome.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 26, 2008)

Patrick Bateman: I like to dissect girls. Did you know I'm utterly insane? 


Patrick Bateman: I'm leaving. I've assessed the situation, and I'm going. 


He's fucking great.


----------



## Supa Swag (Aug 26, 2008)

gesy hyuga said:


> you telling me he imagined this?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zwnsz0WqHp0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> i don't think anyone's imagination is that vivid



Well yeah.

I mean he shot at a police car like 3 times and the thing exploded like a bomb hit it. I think the ATM Machine was sending him messages too.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 26, 2008)

gesy hyuga said:


> i don't think anyone's imagination is that vivid



I'm guessing you haven't read the book?


----------



## Chee (Aug 26, 2008)

Hip to be square.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 26, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> I'm guessing you haven't read the book?



nope ..i keep hearing the book is better then the movie..i would read it if i found it >__>.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 28, 2008)

Watched this movie again. Oh, man, it was the tops! 

Some highlights:

"I have to return some video tapes."
'Feed me a stray cat.'
_Walks back in to shoot the janitor._
His constant analyzation of music.
The entire prostitute scene.


----------



## destroy_musick (Aug 28, 2008)

gesy hyuga said:


> nope ..i keep hearing the book is better then the movie..i would read it if i found it >__>.



every book store i have ever gone to sells it...

Also, to people that have read the book

Rat + Chainsaw + Acid = party

oooh yeah!

And for the whole "in his head argument", Bret Easton Ellis answered at a Q&A that it was a mixture of real and fantasy, which makes it even more terrifying, because now you have to dissect what happened and what didn't. Though, this concept in the film is toned down alot more, given they also cut out 3/4's of the kill and sex scenes from the book, so it made sense

Where as i do love the movie, the book is far superior. It makes a much better job of presenting Patrick Bateman as the ultimate yuppie hypocrite. He's a racist that hates on his racist friends, a Red Cross symphathiser who hates charity. He's a repulsive, hate filled character, but he's 3D and makes you uncomfortable, especially as it's a 1st person narrative, i just don't feel the film got that across

God i love Bret Easton Ellis


----------



## chrisp (Aug 28, 2008)

Oh..my god..it even has a watermark...


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 28, 2008)

This movie was . . . a laugh riot.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 28, 2008)

This is one book I wouldn't mind reading. 

And I hate reading books.


----------



## Chee (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm using the line, "I have to return some video tapes" whenever I can.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm gonna start using that myself. 

Now, I want you to bend over so she can see your asshole.


----------



## ?verity (Feb 3, 2009)

"So keep your eyes....open!"


----------



## Chee (Feb 3, 2009)

What's the picture of Christian Bale in your sig from?


----------



## Shintiko (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm thinking The Prestige but I'm probably wrong.


----------



## ?verity (Feb 3, 2009)

Its actually a GQ photoshoot. Doesnt he look amazing? pek


----------



## Shintiko (Feb 3, 2009)

Well I'm a guy so I'm obligated to say no.


----------



## Chee (Feb 3, 2009)

It's so sexy it made me want a Bale set as well. 

<333


----------



## chrisp (Feb 3, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qoIvd3zzu4Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Supa Swag (Feb 3, 2009)

Judging his comments on the T4 set, I can see why Bale was perfect for playing Bateman.


----------



## ?verity (Feb 3, 2009)

Chee said:


> It's so sexy it made me want a Bale set as well.
> 
> <333



Spread the sexiness all over NF!


----------



## CalRahhh (Feb 3, 2009)

I love this movie, defo one of my favs. I really need to find the book.


----------



## Chee (Feb 3, 2009)

?verity said:


> Spread the sexiness all over NF!



I'm trying to. Stark already converted. :ho


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 3, 2009)

I would switch to a Bale set but I will probably be too busy. I have to return some video tapes.


----------



## ?verity (Feb 3, 2009)

Chee said:


> I'm trying to. Stark already converted. :ho



I need to get me one of those sig gifs


----------



## Chee (Feb 3, 2009)

Its not Christmas but:


----------



## ?verity (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks :xzaru

More pictures? I think so.


----------



## Chee (Feb 3, 2009)

^^ so much sex compacted in one man is too much!!! 

Found one: 



Hey, Senor Bale, are those maracas?

Yes, it is.


----------



## Vermillionage (Feb 3, 2009)

the movie is one of a kind


----------



## ?verity (Feb 3, 2009)

"Its hip to be..LALALALALA BAMBAA!!"

I just imagined that scene with that song in the background


----------



## Chee (Feb 3, 2009)

Goes good with any song. :ho


----------



## kakashi5 (Feb 4, 2009)

only saw this movie about a year ago after everyone at work started referring to me as "bateman". 

watched the movie and can see where they were coming from, i've just not killed so many people. i've definitely had worse nicknames lol

we had business cards too...mine was eggshell lol

also introduced myself to a customer, "hi, i'm pat bateman" and then when she turned round did the "you're an ugly bitch etc..." thing. god car sales was a dull job, but it cracked everyone up


----------



## Chee (Feb 4, 2009)

Bateman didn't kill anyone.


----------



## kakashi5 (Feb 4, 2009)

Chee said:


> Bateman didn't kill anyone.



well, he might have, he was severely insane by the end though. which of his actions were delusions and which were real? lol

btw, i've never thought i killed anyone either


----------



## Starrk (Feb 5, 2009)

:ho


----------



## attackoflance (Feb 5, 2009)

Great movie, did anyone read the book?


----------



## ?verity (Feb 5, 2009)

^No I have not unfortunately.  I'll put it on my "awesome things to do" list.



Stark said:


> :ho



Its "The Secret Language of the Moustache and Sombrero." Christian Bale invented it of course.


----------



## Chee (Feb 5, 2009)

I also speak that language. It's one of the requirements of being a Bale-fangirl.


----------



## Starrk (Feb 5, 2009)

Bale-er.


----------



## Chee (Feb 5, 2009)

I NEED SUM TACOS.

UGH. I forgot to go to Taco Bale, spent all my money at Burger King.


----------



## chrisp (Feb 5, 2009)

Man Stark, you kick ass!!!


----------



## Starrk (Feb 5, 2009)

Burger King is awesome.

I miss the Cheesy Bacon Tendercrisp.


----------



## ?verity (Feb 5, 2009)

Taco Bale is mouthwatering. It also has bean burritos for 99 cents


----------



## Chee (Feb 5, 2009)

^^ I like faheathas, but I don't think Taco Bale sells them.



Stark said:


> Burger King is awesome.
> 
> I miss the *Chee*sy Bacon Tendercrisp.



Of course you do.


----------



## Starrk (Feb 5, 2009)

How could I miss you when I see you everyday!

Not that I'm complaining.:ho


----------



## Nightfall (Feb 5, 2009)

Very good movie.. Also very disturbing sometimes^^ 
I haven't read the book.. it's probably good, but I'm not that much into this film. I'll probably try reading it in a few years. I should try to rewatch the movie sometime..

I shed tears at the sequel however.. what a shitfest... Seriously what the hell Mila Kunis

Offtopic regarding christian bale... did anyone listen to the newly released audio off Bale cursing and threatening a director during the shooting of Terminator? I never thought I would hear Christian Bale this angry<_< Personally I believe he overreacted there... 

Sorry if this is old news to most people here.. .and not really the right section either^^
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_felWss-Lw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ?verity (Feb 5, 2009)

Yes I've heard of this news. But he's still amazazing :ho


----------



## attackoflance (Feb 5, 2009)

Hes awesome...he over reated..he got mad...hes a person, and it happens. he still owns and makes the movies hes him that much better.


----------



## Chee (Feb 6, 2009)

> and threatening a director during the shooting of Terminator?



He was yelling at the cinematographer.


----------



## Bender (Feb 8, 2009)

LOL 

I just bought this movie because of the dude from Warner Bros mentioning when talking about Christian Bale going crazy on dude on set 

Fucking hillarious!    

Fucking prostitute scenes was definitely sick

Also the chainsaw 

shooting cops

and Axe scene


----------



## Bender (Apr 9, 2011)

​


> A wealthy New York investment banking executive hides his alternate psychopathic ego from his co-workers and friends as he escalates deeper into his illogical, gratuitous fantasies.




One of Christian Bale's best movies next to the Batman film series done by Christopher Nolan. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qoIvd3zzu4Y&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Funniest scene in 

Patrick: "Oh god it even has a watermark"


----------



## Bart (Apr 9, 2011)

The business card scene is pretty funny, but the best and quite definitely funniest scene of the film is by far this:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lzz4QtbTu6M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 9, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SsjgoPM977E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 9, 2011)

American Psycho is a really good movie. One of Bale's best.


----------



## Bender (Apr 10, 2011)

Bart said:


> The business card scene is pretty funny, but the best and quite definitely funniest scene of the film is by far this:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lzz4QtbTu6M[/YOUTUBE]



Man the reaction Patrick gets is effing hilarious. 

Maybe I should try saying it and see if I get the same reaction.


----------



## Sotei (Apr 10, 2011)

I love this movie and I love Mr. Bale, my favorite actor. Fellas a little piece of advice, this right here, is the perfect date movie.


----------



## SSJ4 Kyuubi (Apr 10, 2011)

Bale's best role imo.
Bateman is a badass, just bought the Novel off amazon :ho

[IMG=]http://images1.memegenerator.net/ImageMacro/7128744/Do-you-like-Huey-Lewis-and-the-News.jpg?imageSize=Medium&generatorName=Troll-Face[/IMG]


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 10, 2011)

One of my favorite movies of all time. Bateman is a hilarious character, in such a sick way pek


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 10, 2011)

Definitely one of my favorite movies to watch and a fantastic performance by Bale from start to finish.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LubfmAdQBS0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 11, 2011)

The most epic movie that Bale--or almost anyone else--has ever made.

I especially like his music monologues:


----------



## Judas (Apr 11, 2011)

Hilarious, yet sick movie. Quite the combination if I say so myself.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 11, 2011)

Don't just stare at it.



EAT IT.


----------



## Vault (Apr 11, 2011)

Oh my god, it even has a watermark.


----------



## Bender (Apr 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8WdEL8DzvaM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

"TRY GETTING A RESERVATION AT DORSIA NOW YOU FUCKING STUPID BASTARD!"


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 12, 2011)

What her head would look like on a stick.


----------

